# Heritage redfish angler



## jamesrich (Nov 6, 2007)

Looking at buying a redfish any comments? Tks


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Was talking with a guy at one of the local shops and he mentioned they were having or have seen a good bit of warranty repairs done for the redfish yaks. He did however speak highly of the wilderness boats. I'm a little partial myself. I don't know how they compare pricewise but you may want to check out some reviews on paddling.net.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

You could look at the Perception Pescador at Academy - it is poured from the same mold as a WS Tarpon 120 and sells for $479-ish. Great yak at a great price.

Checked it - $499...


----------



## Reelfly (Apr 17, 2010)

I have 2 14ft. anglers. They are great for fishing.

Zero hull slap and you can stand and fish all day. We have sightfished many a redfish. I would consider selling them, because I have two boats. They are only 6 months old. I bought them new from the Orvis store, Sandestin.


----------



## jamesrich (Nov 6, 2007)

How much for the Redfish?


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

My first kayak was a 14' Redfish & I loved it. Very stable.

P_


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a 14 Redfish that I use on the pond and for river trips. Shot whitewater with it. Good kayak. Stable and sturdy.


----------

